# 100% Beeswax Sale! Free Shipping - Lappe's Bee Supply & Honey Farm LLC



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

We are having a sale on our 1 pound blocks and cubes of yellow filtered beeswax. See this sale on our website -
https://www.lappesbeesupply.com/100-pure-beeswax/
All orders of beeswax over $100 qualify for free shipping to anywhere in the lower 48 United States!

Thanks for looking, and Happy Beekeeping!


----------

